# Control Arms yo!



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

does anyone have images of modified/shaved arms?...my control arms are comin out for some new bushings i figure ill modify them for good measure...
hook it up!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i know ryanmiller was modifying a scrap subframe. i dunno if he did the control arms too


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (silver saloon)*

thats it?....nobody else has love for me?...is ryan the only one doin this?...
i guess mr. ryan u are the only man with balls on this forum....wait i thnk rat4life also did this


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (KraCKeD-GTI)*

You trying to modify them to keep them from binding on the subframe near the pivot point?
For the sake of discussion/ideas, thinking about some roll center control arm spacers might help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It'd fix some of the geometry and it would allow you to go lower before hitting the arm on the subframe










_Modified by Retromini at 11:00 AM 11-6-2008_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_You trying to modify them to keep them from binding on the subframe near the pivot point?
For the sake of discussion/ideas, thinking about some roll center control arm spacers might help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It'd fix some of the geometry and it would allow you to go lower before hitting the arm on the subframe









_Modified by Retromini at 11:00 AM 11-6-2008_

whoa!!...i neverthought of that ....dammit, thanks!


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (KraCKeD-GTI)*

can you get me some of those please


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (baggedvotex)*

i forgot to take a before picture, but when your down there, make the subframe look like this and you wont have to touch them


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

do you have a full shot picture of that so I can get a better idea of what I am looking at on the frame/control arm


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_do you have a full shot picture of that so I can get a better idea of what I am looking at on the frame/control arm









i know they aren't the best but my camera broke after that


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

oh and i give vinny more credit than me, he did this before me and he also notched his frame for the drivers axle and both tie rods


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i forgot to take a before picture, but when your down there, make the subframe look like this and you wont have to touch them








si this will make you car go lower??


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (baggedvotex)*

if your tires are big enough it will let you go lower. if you have tiny tires you will lay frame before this will do anything


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_You trying to modify them to keep them from binding on the subframe near the pivot point?
For the sake of discussion/ideas, thinking about some roll center control arm spacers might help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It'd fix some of the geometry and it would allow you to go lower before hitting the arm on the subframe









_Modified by Retromini at 11:00 AM 11-6-2008_
were did you get that


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (baggedvotex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggedvotex* »_were did you get that

Well that pic is actually a pic of the product made for MINI's. I'm not sure if anyone makes them for VW's. It's a pretty simple piece to have machined though.
I was just throwing it out there as a possibility http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (Retromini)*

same concept is used on a lot of VIP style cars.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (Grig85)*

i totally agree with the tiny tires comment, i have that setup and i lay frame way before my control arms touch which id like to change if i ever decide to get new wheels


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (Hinrichs)*

the ball joint extension idea will only work if you drill out the knuckle and mount the tierods upside down. if you just lower the controll arm and not the tierod their will be crazy bump-steer which is not good.
i'm not saying dont do it, i'm just listing what is required for it to work properly


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (Swoops)*

explain bump steer


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (KraCKeD-GTI)*

like torque steer except its when you hit a bump. the bigger the bump the worst your car jolts to a side. terribly unsafe. 
there is an entire thread in the MK3 forum where they explain/argue it. 
basically the tierods have to be parallel to the control arms or the equivalent of how they are stock


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (Swoops)*

so how come wen im low and driving now it doesnt happen>?


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

unless you have a ball joint extender like the one above then your control arms and tie rods are still close to being parallel to each other. now they will be slightly off when low just cause they dont pivot at the same spot.


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (ryanmiller)*

so is this safe then????


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Control Arms yo! (baggedvotex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_unless you have a ball joint extender like the one above then your control arms and tie rods are still close to being parallel to each other. now they will be slightly off when low just cause they dont pivot at the same spot.

exactly

_Quote, originally posted by *baggedvotex* »_so is this safe then????

yes as long as its done correctly as explained above


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_oh and i give vinny more credit than me, he did this before me and he also notched his frame for the drivers axle and both tie rods

vinny takes everything to far.








cut your frame up and i will weld the notches in. i hate cutting. i got metal in my eye like 4 times already, not fun. i do like welding frames though


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
vinny takes everything to far.








cut your frame up and i will weld the notches in. i hate cutting. i got metal in my eye like 4 times already, not fun. i do like welding frames though









u guys should move to FLA


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i do like the warm weather, sounds tempting but i love the city... you'll see what i mean when your up here next weekend


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

and i love palm trees and flat roads


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

i like mountains though too


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

pshh you know you would rather live in paradise and take a vacation to mountains than live in the mountains and have to vacation to paradise


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

its you that are the balls lickers!!


----------

